# Sodastream Adapter Is Leaking



## afromaiko (16/8/08)

I have one of these fancy Sodastream adapters but its started leaking where the large brass adapter (on the right in the pic) screws into the ball valve.








http://craftbrewer.com/shop/details.asp?PID=765

It looks like it was originally thread sealed with some kind of glue. I'm wondering if I can just use gas tape on this instead and will it hold the high side pressure? 

If not, then does anyone know what this glue is called and where can I find it in Melbourne.. ie: specialty gas place like BOC, plumbing joints or even Bunnings?


----------



## Jye (16/8/08)

I would shoot Ross an email and no doubt he will sort you out


----------



## SDJ (16/8/08)

afromaiko said:


> I have one of these fancy Sodastream adapters but its started leaking where the large brass adapter (on the right in the pic) screws into the ball valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thread tape will be fine, works for me for the last year or so.


----------



## domonsura (16/8/08)

Otherwise you can use a product called 'LOXEAL', which is a gas connection sealant (from plumbing trade outlets). It's a bit pricey though, so I'd just go with the gas tape, that'll work fine IMO.


----------



## Ross (16/8/08)

Afromaiko,

Thread tape will work fine - But if you want a replacement sent, just drop us a line & we'll have a new one sent immediately with a return satchel for the faulty one.

cheers 

Ross
CraftBrewer


----------



## afromaiko (16/8/08)

Ross said:


> Afromaiko,
> 
> Thread tape will work fine - But if you want a replacement sent, just drop us a line & we'll have a new one sent immediately with a return satchel for the faulty one.
> 
> ...



Hey that's awesome Ross. However I just put some gas tape on it and it doesn't seem to be leaking any more so I'll see how it goes. I'm guessing the sealant probably started to give because of repeated screwing & unscrewing of the cylinders. They need to be tightened up quite a bit because the plastic washer that comes with the kit seems a little too thick for the cylinder pin to depress properly.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/8/08)

I lost the little plastic disc almost instantly ...

I have been replacing it with a trimmed down grolsch bottle washer. It petrifies after 6 months or so... but they cost 20c to replace. Because its soft rubber, I find that the fittings dont have to be done up so tight to get a good seal.


----------



## Fents (17/8/08)

can i ask a silly question? is that tap on there to mimmick a on/off open/close knob on your big gas bottle?


----------



## afromaiko (17/8/08)

Fents said:


> can i ask a silly question? is that tap on there to mimmick a on/off open/close knob on your big gas bottle?



Yes it is, and it's great for helping conserve your precious Sodastream gas. I turn it off when not in use, but since the leaking was on the high pressure side my bottle started running flat anyway on the last keg I did. Hopefully this is all sorted now.


----------



## happy benno (17/8/08)

afromaiko said:


> I have one of these fancy Sodastream adapters but its started leaking where the large brass adapter (on the right in the pic) screws into the ball valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Plumbers use a thread paste, you can get it from bunnings.


----------



## NeilArge (21/6/09)

happy benno said:


> Plumbers use a thread paste, you can get it from bunnings.



I've just bought a replacement sodastream bottle and went to screw it into my adapter (attached to the reg, etc.) but I can only screw it in a little way - way before it's hand tight - before I get gas shooting out everywhere. What am I doing wrong?

Cheers

ToG


----------



## afromaiko (21/6/09)

Soda Stream have recently changed their bottles yet again. I haven't seen the new ones yet, perhaps you got one? Does the thread look the same as the previous one?


----------



## NeilArge (22/6/09)

afromaiko said:


> Soda Stream have recently changed their bottles yet again. I haven't seen the new ones yet, perhaps you got one? Does the thread look the same as the previous one?



Well, it looked the same, I thought. I can't exactly compare it with the old one as that was traded in. It screws in okay but just bloody leaks everywhere - I've got the CO2 burns to prove it! Not nice.  

Cheers 
ToG


----------



## Maxt (22/6/09)

I have had no end of trouble with these buggers. Ross has replaced one thread, and given me soft plastic washers to replace the white hard plastic ones, but yes, I have to screw the bejeesus out of the bottle to get it to engage and not just shoot gas out back through the adaptor.
Had two different adaptors, two types of washer and gone through about 4 bottles. (over the years have used up to two, just wasting gas just trying to get a seal).


----------



## bconnery (22/6/09)

It could be a bottle issue as outlined in the other posts but at the risk of stating things you've already checked, have you made sure the washer is still there?
The first time I changed mine the little washer had come off with the bottle rather than remaining in the washer and I had the same issue...


----------



## NeilArge (22/6/09)

bconnery said:


> It could be a bottle issue as outlined in the other posts but at the risk of stating things you've already checked, have you made sure the washer is still there?
> The first time I changed mine the little washer had come off with the bottle rather than remaining in the washer and I had the same issue...


Actually now you mention it I don't recall a little washer sitting on the top of the bottle. I'll have a scout about on the shed floor. Thanks for the advice. I've got largish blisters on my hand this morning where the freezing CO2 got me. Lots of tricks for new players, I guess.

Cheers

ToG


----------



## brendo (22/6/09)

TunofGrunt said:


> Actually now you mention it I don't recall a little washer sitting on the top of the bottle. I'll have a scout about on the shed floor. Thanks for the advice. I've got largish blisters on my hand this morning where the freezing CO2 got me. Lots of tricks for new players, I guess.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ToG



I have recently (within the last 2 months) gotten myself a new soda stream bottle and adaptor for use at parties, etc.

I did exactly the same thing as you... ended up with gas leaking and very grey looking brass. The fitting is pretty tight, but it does keep going in without any damage to the thread - I was pretty paranoid about overtightening myself.

I use a bit of plumbing tape (read stacks) over the thread and then put the adaptor onto the reg first (more tape) and then using a shifter to hold the adaptor/reg combo, screw the bottle into the adaptor until she won't go any further. No leaking gas and no worries.

You will def need to find the washer tho... good luck with that  

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (22/6/09)

I had a terrible time trying to get a SS cylinder into the adapter over summer and, after the realisation that the cylinder was a bit warm, put the cylinder in the fridge for a while. It is my story that the tiny, tiny amount of shrinkage due to the temperature change was enough to make a happy ending.

Might be worth a try as almost nobody gets hurt if it doesn't work.


----------



## afromaiko (22/6/09)

I found the hard white plastic washers the adapters come with to be pretty useless. They are not thick enough and don't stay in place when swapping over bottles. I made a new one by punching a larger hole out of a yellow delaware tap washer.


----------



## Batz (22/6/09)

TunofGrunt said:


> I've got largish blisters on my hand this morning where the freezing CO2 got me. Lots of tricks for new players, I guess.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ToG




Lucky this is not the US, someone would be getting their arse sued by now. :lol: 

Batz


----------



## NeilArge (22/6/09)

afromaiko said:


> I found the hard white plastic washers the adapters come with to be pretty useless. They are not thick enough and don't stay in place when swapping over bottles. I made a new one by punching a larger hole out of a yellow delaware tap washer.



Looks like I'll be cutting washers when I get home... What does the one on the sodastream bottle look like BTW? Didn't spot it on the shed floor this morning.

ToG


----------



## Ross (22/6/09)

TunofGrunt said:


> Looks like I'll be cutting washers when I get home... What does the one on the sodastream bottle look like BTW? Didn't spot it on the shed floor this morning.
> 
> ToG




We haven't supplied with plastic washers for a long time - They come these days with a black O'ring which works much better.
Drop us an email & we'll stick one in the post to you.

cheers Ross


----------



## NeilArge (22/6/09)

Ross said:


> We haven't supplied with plastic washers for a long time - They come these days with a black O'ring which works much better.
> Drop us an email & we'll stick one in the post to you.
> 
> cheers Ross



Onya Ross. Email sent.

Neil


----------



## samhighley (23/6/09)

That black o-ring is a bugger. It drops out very easily, and usually unnoticed.

I had an issue when I first hooked mine up, and then discovered the o-ring on the floor.


----------



## NeilArge (24/6/09)

Sammy said:


> That black o-ring is a bugger. It drops out very easily, and usually unnoticed.
> 
> I had an issue when I first hooked mine up, and then discovered the o-ring on the floor.



Yeah, I've looked all over my shed floor and can't find it. So thanks to Ross for his generosity in offering to post one out. I'll keep an eye out on that in the future.

Be warned!

ToG


----------

